# Buffalo Terastation (WARNING) smbfs

## IT

I'm having some probelms mounting my Buffalo Terastation and can't seem to find any adequate answers thru the forum.  So with a big /sigh...here are my questions:

1.  IF I have smbfs compiled in with my kernel...much like reiserfs or ext3 etc...would I need SAMBA for it to work?  All I want to do is access with read write to my file server.

2.  IF I have a network file server (like my terastation) do I need SAMBA to access files on it? or can I get away with just smbfs and mounting?

3.  IF I can mount with this command from ATERM:  

```
# mount -t smbfs -o username=myname,password=mypassword //myterastation/Secure /mnt/LF-Secure
```

 and CAN access all my folders and files via ROX ...WHY can't I write or create new?  My linux user name and password are the same in windows as linux...

4.  Why can't I mount by clicking on the mount point in ROX?  I get this error message: 

```
Mounting /mnt/LF-Secure

cannot mount on /mnt/LF-Secure: Operation not permitted

smbmnt failed: 1

Mount failed
```

...Yes, I know I would need a fstab entry for the mountpoint click to work...and when I'm testing that...i have this line uncommented, but it doesn't work: 

```
//myterastation/Secure    /mnt/LF-Secure  smbfs           noauto,user,wr,user=myname,password=mypassword        0 0

```

5.  (SOLVED)IF I mount with the above in terminal (3.)...why can't I umount with: 

```
# mount umount -t smbfs -o username=myname,password=mypassword //myterastation/Secure /mnt/LF-Secure
```

.  It just gives me a help message with some options: 

```
Usage: mount -V                 : print version

       mount -h                 : print this help

       mount                    : list mounted filesystems

       mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels

So far the informational part. Next the mounting.

The command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'.

Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.

       mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab

       mount device             : mount device at the known place

       mount directory          : mount known device here

       mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command

Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts

a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.

One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:

       mount --bind olddir newdir

or move a subtree:

       mount --move olddir newdir

A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,

or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .

Other options: [-nfFrsvw] [-o options] [-p passwdfd].

For many more details, say  man 8 mount .

```

Basically, my biggest probelm is that I only seem to be able to mount with read ability and no write.  I even temporarily disabled the access restrictions on the terastation trying to get this to work...but it makes no difference.  I sure would appreciate some help in this matter.Last edited by IT on Wed Jun 01, 2005 4:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## zonk

i dunno enough about samba to field the first 4 questions, i'd just embarass myself.

but as to 5): you need to use "umount" instead of "mount umount", unless that was a typo.

----------

## IT

Zonk, thanks for the reply...know what you mean about embarrising...I hate even asking, but then how else would I find out  :Wink:   as for your suggestion...and no, it wasn't a typo...just a big brain Fart.  Anyway, when I do the following, I get the following errors:

```
# umount -t smbfs username=myname,password=mypassword //myterastation/Secure /mnt/LF-Secure

umount: username=myname,password=mypassword: not found

umount: //myterastation/Secure: not found

umount: /mnt/LF-Secure: not mounted

umount: //myterastation/Secure: not found

umount: /mnt/LF-Secure: not mounted
```

```
# umount -t smbfs //myterastation/Secure /mnt/LF-Secure

umount: //myterastation/Secure: not found

umount: /mnt/LF-Secure: not mounted

```

all of which I find odd...since when I went to the mount point...and I WAS previously mounted...they are now not mounted, even though I get that error :\

I sure could use some help with the other questions too...anyone give me a push in the right direction?  I believe I DON"T need Samba...but I'd like confirmation.  I believe this because I'm not creating a server on my gentoo box, nor am I trying to access shares on another PC..I'm only trying to access my network fileserver...and the Terastations by buffalo all support smbfs...and if it makes any difference...I'm in raid 5 with a XFS filesystem.

----------

## zonk

all you need is:

```
umount /mnt/LF-Secure
```

that'll do the trick.[/code]

----------

## IT

HAH...that was it.  I guess I was trying to make it too hard.  thanks Zonk.  Hey...got another for you...using ROX and the mount point...I can usually click on the mountpoint and mount instead of doing it via ROX...IF I have the settings in fstab correct...which I apprently don't have correct at this point.  This is what I have:

```
//myterastation/Secure    /mnt/LF-Secure  smbfs           noauto,user,wr,user=myname,password=mypassword        0 0
```

any ideas why I can't mount from ROX this way?  this is the error I get when I try to do it that way: 

```
Mounting /mnt/LF-Secure

cannot mount on /mnt/LF-Secure: Operation not permitted

smbmnt failed: 1

Mount failed

Done

There was one error.
```

can you see the probelm in my fstab entry?  I can't figure it out?

----------

## zonk

well, all i can imagine is that there's an error in the options. "user" is supposed to make a mount point user mountable, not just root. but you also have "user=name" in there, so that might not work at all. try this instead:

```
su 

cd /root

echo "username=mywindowsusername" > .smblogin

echo "password=mywindowspassword" >> .smblogin

chmod 600 .smblogin
```

then substitute your line in fstab to be:

```

//myterastation/Secure /mnt/LF-Secure smbfs credentials=/root/.smblogin,noauto,user,wr 0 0
```

that takes care of that. maybe it'll work, i dunno.

----------

## IT

good try...but didn't work.  it seems to have given me some forward progress of sorts though...now I get this error:

```
Mounting /mnt/LF-Secure

ERROR

Mount failed

Done

There was one error.

```

I'll whip this...but not tonight...will try this some more tomorrow...then try to defeat the read only access part.

*EDIT* well, I've tried manipulating the permissions on the shares...even tried removing the access restrictions and I still don't have permission to write to this device.  this has to be something with my gentoo...just not sure what and why.

----------

## IT

/bump

I could use a hand with this still folks...I can mount just fine from aterm...but not from ROX...which means I haven't gotten my fstab correct...but the first thing I need help with is:

I can't write...can't create directory or files or edit them once I mount...I can only read.  Why?  I have the same user ID and password for my gentoo logon...I can obviously gain access to the server...which I do with smbfs.  Anyone give me some insight?  The share on my terastation is set for restricted permissions but I have my user ID and passwd registered there and I don't have this issue from my XP box...just my gentoo box.  I can't find a think about this in the forums...just samba stuff with locally or otherwise related issues.  Help.

*edit* bump

----------

## IT

/bump

----------

## IT

I'm not getting any help on this yet...is there anything I can post here to help find a solution?  Believe me...I've googled this to death and just can't find an answer.  The only thing that came close, is that I believe Buffalo is going to add NFS to the next firmware upgrade...whenever that is...so I'll switch it up then.  Till then, I'm seemingly stuck...emailing myself the stuff I want to save on the file server...then transitioning to my windows box to put the files where they belong on the server...net exactly effiscient.

what can I post here to help you give me some insight on what I need to do?

----------

## IT

Small update...if any of you are wanting to buy or are considering this network storage solution...think again.  I did find this post on sourceforge:

http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=7043290&forum_id=41320 and this person is having similar issues.  I then called Buffalotech and they told me they do not support linux and the smbfs was not meant for linux, but instead for apple ?! :/ 

 *Quote:*   

> Protocol Support
> 
> TCP/IP 	Windows Communication
> 
> Apple Talk 	Apple Communications
> ...

 

 I also read in another forum post where someone mentioned that they were told by tech help that another firmware revision was coming out...with NFS support, but the tech I talked to said that was completely false and was not planned.  So...unless someone can shed any light on this...this is a dead end and I've wasted  $1k.

Can anyone please recomment a raid5 network storage solution for me...something along the lines of the terastation?  Obviously, I didn't do so good choosing one on my own.  This will be for my home...so nothing enterprise please  :Wink: 

----------

## nemesis01

 *IT wrote:*   

> HAH...that was it.  I guess I was trying to make it too hard.  thanks Zonk.  Hey...got another for you...using ROX and the mount point...I can usually click on the mountpoint and mount instead of doing it via ROX...IF I have the settings in fstab correct...which I apprently don't have correct at this point.  This is what I have:
> 
> ```
> //myterastation/Secure    /mnt/LF-Secure  smbfs           noauto,user,wr,user=myname,password=mypassword        0 0
> ```
> ...

 

Just noticed this, not sure it will help... but hey any input right.  

you have user=myname   I am pretty sure that should be username=

user -> username

wr -> rw

```
//myterastation/Secure    /mnt/LF-Secure  smbfs           noauto,user,rw,username=myname,password=mypassword        0 0
```

I dunno how picky it is or anything...  just trying to help 

-Nemesis01

----------

## cantbeunique

Have you seen this review?  Scroll down and there is a mention of the reviewer running the terastation on xandros via SMB:

http://www.networkworld.com/reviews/2005/052305-test-buffalo.html

I may well be wrong, but somewhere I thought I read that the terastation supports FTP.  Have you given that a shot?

----------

## IT

sorry it took awhile to respond...notifications were going to bulk :\

No...haven't tied FTP...but I wasn't much interested in doing it that way.  I should give it a shot though...I'll check out that link you provided...thx.

----------

